

Show HN: Feedback Lite – Partner Program for Digital Agencies and Marketers - pauldunstone
http://www.feedbacklite.com/partner-program/

======
pauldunstone
Hi everyone,

If anyone has any questions, comments or suggestions surrounding our Partner
Program we'd love to hear from you.

If you've had any experience running a similar program as part of a SaaS web
application, we'd be keen to hear what you learnt from your experience, and
any tips you have for us.

Thanks in advance.

